# Holster trouble.



## searcher (Dec 25, 2007)

I am having trouble finding a good holster for my Tarus 24/7 9mm.   I have checked around with little to no success.    Do any of you have this firearm?    Do you have a holster you like?    The only one I have found so far is the Fobus, but it has very low reviews.   What do you all think?   I do not want to be stuck with this gun for shooting targets only.   I like carrying my G17, but I want to be able to carry my Taurus as well.


----------



## Drac (Dec 25, 2007)

Checkout *Galls Supply*..They have everykind of holster imaginable...www.Galls.com I believe...


----------



## Guardian (Dec 25, 2007)

*Oh my friend, just google Taurus 24/7 9mm and you will find sites galore and every conceivable holster made for it or to accomodate it.*

*Galls is another great store as mentioned here.*


----------



## searcher (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Brian King (Dec 25, 2007)

Searcher, if you like kydex I can and will strongly recommend Rob Humelbaugh at http://survivalsheath.com
He does great work and it is very affordable and will custom make you what you whatever you might need. 

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 25, 2007)

Brian said:


> Searcher, if you like kydex I can and will strongly recommend Rob Humelbaugh at http://survivalsheath.com
> He does great work and it is very affordable and will custom make you what you whatever you might need.
> 
> Warmest regards
> Brian King



If you are really having trouble, it is worth paying for a custom. 

This all goes back to the issue of price vs. cost.

Too often, when people look at gear they look at price rather then cost. They ask themselves, what can I get for the cheapest price that will fit my needs? Then, of course, they compromise on quality. They spend money on 3 and 4 different holsters (in this example) to try to find the "right" one. That is not to mention wear and tear and having to replace it, and so forth.

Often times, going for the cheaper price ends up costing more in the end. And, god forbid, if a piece of equipment were to ever fail in a life or death situation when you need it the most because you tryed to go for the cheaper price? Hell no...

And this is where the custom market comes to play, whether it be sheaths, holsters, or knives, or whatever. May times it is worth paying 2 and 3 times the price for a good piece of equipment that won't cost you in the end. Buying a custom holster will probably save you on cost in the end, as it should be more reliable, tailored to fit you, and more resistant to wear and tear. 

Just something to think about. I am not saying to buy the most expensive thing you can find. It is just that often you save on cost with custom gear, even though the price might be a little bit more up front. This is why I am a big advocate of the custom market now a days (particularly with knives, as you can see from my sig. where I am happy to promote products for a good friend of mine).

C.


----------



## searcher (Dec 26, 2007)

Cost has not been as issue as of yet.   The problem is that most holster manufacturers don't have one for my Taurus model.   

Another question, have any of you used Desantis holsters?   I found their sight and they have one for my gun, but I have never used them before.


----------



## Drac (Dec 26, 2007)

searcher said:


> Another question, have any of you used Desantis holsters? I found their sight and they have one for my gun, but I have never used them before.


 
I have heard of them, never used any of their equipment as I was always able to find what I needed made by Uncle Mikes or Bianchi....If it solves the problem, try it..Make sure of their return policy before you purchase it in case you are not happy with it...


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 26, 2007)

Cruentus hit it on the nose.  

If you're going to spend hundreds of dollars on a decent firearm, it makes no sense to skimp out on a holster, either.  



searcher said:


> Cost has not been as issue as of yet. The problem is that most holster manufacturers don't have one for my Taurus model.
> 
> Another question, have any of you used Desantis holsters? I found their sight and they have one for my gun, but I have never used them before.


 
DeSantis makes decent holsters.  I'm using their mini slide for my Glocks, which rides high enough, and holds the gun securely to the body, making concealment easy.  

If you can't find a holster that's pre-made, then you may want to talk to the folks over at either Mitch Rosen or Milt Sparks, and see what they recommend.  It's not going to be cheap, but they do make the finest.  

http://www.mitchrosen.com

http://www.miltsparks.com


----------



## searcher (Dec 27, 2007)

For my G17 I am using a Blackhawk Serpa.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 27, 2007)

Comptac makes holsters for the 24/7 45ACP. I would imagine the 9mm isn't too far behind.  Great holsters if you want kydex.

www.comp-tac.com


----------

